# Dalta Waterfowl Willard Peak Chapter Banquet



## Mjduckman (Aug 25, 2011)

Lakeview Elementary
851 S 200 W
Brigham City Utah

Doors open at 5:30pm
Dinner at 7 pm
Live Auction at 8 pm

Membership Info.
Youth (under 17) .................... $25
Includes a dinner & canvasback club membership.
Adult ............................... $45 Couple ......................... $65
Includes a dinner & general membership.
Family .................................. $125
Includes 4 dinners (2 youth & 2 adult), one adult membership & two youth memberships.
Pintail ................................... $175
Includes 2 dinners, a sponsor membership, 1 chance at the sponsor-only drawing, 1 chance at the Delta Gun of the Year, and a Delta logo gift, a Delta hat, and t-shirt.
Scaup ................................... $400
Includes 2 dinners, a canvasback sponsor membership, 3 chances at the sponsor-only drawing, 3 chances at the Delta Gun of the Year, and a Delta logo gift, a Delta hat, and t- shirt.
Canvasback ......................... $500
Includes 2 dinners, a canvasback sponsor membership, a Delta logo sponsor gift, 5 chances at the Delta Gun of the Year, 3 chances at the sponsor-only drawing, a $200 drawing package, and a Delta hat and t-shirt.
Corporate Table ............... $1,000
Includes 8 dinners, $400 in drawing package and a gun (to be determined).

Packages
• Waterfowl package • Guns
• Calls
• Dog package
• Ladies package •Youthpackage
• Varmint package
• Big-game package • Silent auction
• Live auction

For more information or tickets call:
Ben Hatch (801) 814-8622
Jeff Adams (801) 391-9858
Mike Jensen (801) 645-8776


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

And can we get a moderator to kindly "Sticky" this bad boy!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Back to the TOP! 

Can we make this sticky please?


----------



## Jduck (Mar 2, 2012)

Why no ones going to come?


----------



## Mike Jensen (Mar 2, 2012)

Jduck said:


> Why no ones going to come?


I'm sure we will be ok. Thanks Jduck


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

I would be there if not for being in South Dakota at the time.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

colbyatepaste said:


> I would be there if not for being in South Dakota at the time.


1+


----------



## goosecowboy (Jan 21, 2012)

+1


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I might be blind but I read the first post and didn't see the actual DATE. I saw the time and place, but no date.
R


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Everyone,
This will be held Saturday March 24th. Please let us know if you have questions. We hope to see you all there.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mike Jensen (Mar 2, 2012)

March 24.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bump!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

These guys have worked hard to put on a great banquet. Good food and lots of prizes!
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Well with my trip being postponed looks like I should be there.


----------

